# Oops, I see you



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Decided to stop by my local police department this morning to check on the outcome of a town hall meeting, since I had to leave early that night. Talked to an officer for maybe five minutes about this and as I was getting ready to leave, I saw him look down at my right side a few times. Seems I had forgotten to cover up my little friend; I always open carry when in a vehicle. I said something like, “Oops, guess I should cover up” to which he replied, “Nah, that’s okay”.

Have to wonder how many police stations around the country one could do this in without being forced up against a wall and possibly be handcuffed.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> Decided to stop by my local police department this morning to check on the outcome of a town hall meeting, since I had to leave early that night. Talked to an officer for maybe five minutes about this and as I was getting ready to leave, I saw him look down at my right side a few times. Seems I had forgotten to cover up my little friend; I always open carry when in a vehicle. I said something like, “Oops, guess I should cover up” to which he replied, “Nah, that’s okay”.
> 
> *Have to wonder how many police stations around the country one could do this in without being forced up against a wall and possibly be handcuffed.*


It won't happen here in Arizona, that's for sure.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Here in my town there are signs at the entrance on all municipal buildings stating that weapons are not allowed. If I carried in one of these buildings I would expect that rule to be enforced.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SB, was inquiring about a town hall meeting, probably transmits a great initial PROFILE.
A Pillar of his community.

DES,
You're the guy out in the desert. When was the last time you attended a town meeting , ( teasing 

GOLDWING, they're just waiting for you to screw up. ( teasing,

I'd lock you both up, have you both submitted to a cavity search.
Then I'd let you go, tell you that ,,,,you matched the description of somebody we are looking for. Have a nice day.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> SB, was inquiring about a town hall meeting, probably transmits a great initial PROFILE.
> A Pillar of his community.
> 
> DES,
> ...


Actually I attended two, when our county board was considering and then passed a 2nd Amendment sanctuary resolution. Since it was a government building I expected a no guns allowed sign so I left my guns home. To my surprise there were dozens of people openly carrying sidearms and there were no signs prohibiting them. However our local town board was also considering the same resolution. Don't ask me why as it was redundant? Since the county had already passed this resolution. But they wouldn't allow any guns in their building. They did however pass their own 2nd Amendment sanctuary resolution.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Most of our officers would either ignore it, or be nice and tell you it was peeking out. OC has been legal for a wile, but mostly they can tell how you intend to be carrying. As long as it ws legal to carry where you are, you are fine. If it is sketchy, 90% of our officers will either ignore it or politely advise you to take it outside, secure it, and come back.
There are a few that would wig. They wig over a little of nothing though. I had one nearly stroke out when I pulled an Uncle Henry out of my pocket to cut off a sting one afternoon. I asked what he thought I was going to do with a 2 inch folding blade, and he turned rather red faced and stormed off. Not a bad guy, but not a very good steward of the job at times. That may be a little harsh, but he's a little tightly strung to be an officer.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

LostinTexas said:


> Most of our officers would either ignore it, or be nice and tell you it was peeking out. OC has been legal for a wile, but mostly they can tell how you intend to be carrying. As long as it ws legal to carry where you are, you are fine. If it is sketchy, 90% of our officers will either ignore it or politely advise you to take it outside, secure it, and come back.
> There are a few that would wig. They wig over a little of nothing though. I had one nearly stroke out when I pulled an Uncle Henry out of my pocket to cut off a sting one afternoon. I asked what he thought I was going to do with a 2 inch folding blade, and he turned rather red faced and stormed off. Not a bad guy, but not a very good steward of the job at times. That may be a little harsh, but he's a little tightly strung to be an officer.


There's plenty of mutherfuc each other within the rank n file. 
He's a kiss ass, he's all cop, etc, lol


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

pic said:


> There's plenty of mutherfuc each other within the rank n file.
> He's a kiss ass, he's all cop, etc, lol


PIC, are you posting while intoxicated again? Sorry, I just don't understand.
The kid I referred to is young. Probably 3 years on the PD, a whopping force of three officers, including the chief. 
Chief says he's pretty good. Does thorough work, and is polite enough to keep the locals from stringing him up. Young, gung ho, and has to bite his lip at times to remain fair on things. To his credit, he does just that. 
He's loosening up, some things take time, and some people take longer. Heading the right direction with potential as always a good thing.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I could get away with it here but most know me so, it is a big difference in small town America


----------



## 2bnag (Jun 3, 2014)

Our local court house prohibits knives, but guns are OK...


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

Off subject but twice in the past month I've seen guys "open carrying " at gas stations. If you call having an unholstered glock stuffed into your sweatpants which are riding just above your knees while you smoke a blunt with your music so loud you can't hear a fire engine "open carrying". IDK exactly what to call that other than a sure way to eventually end up with "glock leg" or "glock balls"...

And the last time was the final straw which made me finally say "all hope is lost, I'm going back to the country "


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

LostinTexas said:


> PIC, are you posting while intoxicated again? Sorry, I just don't understand.
> The kid I referred to is young. Probably 3 years on the PD, a whopping force of three officers, including the chief.
> Chief says he's pretty good. Does thorough work, and is polite enough to keep the locals from stringing him up. Young, gung ho, and has to bite his lip at times to remain fair on things. To his credit, he does just that.
> He's loosening up, some things take time, and some people take longer. Heading the right direction with potential as always a good thing.


Tightly strung, I've seen many.
90 % of the police force ( sounds huge ), now you tell me the force has three officers, lol.
Sorry, but I wasn't insulting you .

Intoxicated again ? Very nice, I appreciate that. Sounds like a FALSE statement , what was its purpose. 
I'm not a drinker , idiotic accusation.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

pic said:


> There's plenty of mutherfuc each other within the rank n file.
> He's a kiss ass, he's all cop, etc, lol


This post was made about 10:30 am, 
I must have been drinking, lol.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

LostinTexas, 
" They wig over a little of nothing though. I had one nearly stroke out when I pulled an Uncle Henry out of my pocket to cut off a sting one afternoon. I asked what he thought I was going to do with a 2 inch folding blade, and he turned rather red faced and stormed off. Not a bad guy, but not a very good steward of the job at times. That may be a little harsh, but he's a little tightly strung to be an officer"

What are you referring to with the above statement?
Sounds all cop to me. 
Mutter fucka, lol 
It's 839 am I must be drunk, lol.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

pic said:


> What are you referring to with the above statement?
> Sounds all cop to me.
> Mutter fucka, lol
> It's 839 am I must be drunk, lol.


It was a joke, look into it. The smiley face should have been a clue.  The statement just made no since to me. I have the gift of making a sound minded comment and it coming out in ways I never intended as well, so not judging. If you want to be drunk at 8:39 AM, that is your business. 😄
Fortunately around here this sort of behavior is pretty rare. Most police are home grown, or have been around enough to understand the locals, and what will and won't be tolerated. It rarely comes to that, and folks generally get along and appreciate the LEO's. 
There will always be the Jackwagon in every group, but they don't last very long, usually.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

pic said:


> Tightly strung, I've seen many.
> *90 % of the police force ( sounds huge ), now you tell me the force has three officers, lol.*
> Sorry, but I wasn't insulting you .
> 
> ...


Fair enough, most have no idea about the oddity of the area I live in. There are 7 small towns around the lake I live on. Two aren't big enough to have a school district, and probably shouldn't have a police force, but that is another story. They all server the communities. All but two have less than 5 officers. Then there is the SO that has a large presence all the way around.
The reference to 90% means of the ones I've had contact with. More than just one.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

No issues here, I apologize. 
😊
These are smiley faces, lol 

 This face is a laughing smile with sarcasm. ( Just playing along ) lol
Haven't you read the smiley manual,


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

LostinTexas said:


> Most of our officers would either ignore it, or be nice and tell you it was peeking out. OC has been legal for a wile, but mostly they can tell how you intend to be carrying. As long as it ws legal to carry where you are, you are fine. If it is sketchy, 90% of our officers will either ignore it or politely advise you to take it outside, secure it, and come back.
> There are a few that would wig. They wig over a little of nothing though. I had one nearly stroke out when I pulled an Uncle Henry out of my pocket to cut off a sting one afternoon. I asked what he thought I was going to do with a 2 inch folding blade, and he turned rather red faced and stormed off. Not a bad guy, but not a very good steward of the job at times. That may be a little harsh, but he's a little tightly strung to be an officer.


Btw, Why would you pull out a blade while in an officers presence. 
And then question the officer why he's not liking it. 
Sounds passive aggressive, disrespectful to the uniform 😊😊


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> Decided to stop by my local police department this morning to check on the outcome of a town hall meeting, since I had to leave early that night. Talked to an officer for maybe five minutes about this and as I was getting ready to leave, I saw him look down at my right side a few times. Seems I had forgotten to cover up my little friend; I always open carry when in a vehicle. I said something like, “Oops, guess I should cover up” to which he replied, “Nah, that’s okay”.
> 
> Have to wonder how many police stations around the country one could do this in without being forced up against a wall and possibly be handcuffed.


Seems like you are proud of your second amendment rights. I feel the same way but I will stop short of carrying into the cop shop to find out about a town council vote. I would either go unarmed if I could not wait for the result or I would go on-line if I could not go unarmed. I would not carry into the police department to make a point.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Goldwing said:


> Seems like you are proud of your second amendment rights. I feel the same way but I will stop short of carrying into the cop shop to find out about a town council vote. I would either go unarmed if I could not wait for the result or I would go on-line if I could not go unarmed. I would not carry into the police department to make a point.


I fear you may have missed what I said. I pulled up to our local police department and went in to find out what the outcome of one of the issues that was to be discussed the prior night at the town council meeting was. As I mentioned, I always open carry when in a vehicle. I do this so that access to my sidearm is far less impeded should I need to use it. I just had neglected to cover up my sidearm when I entered the atrium to the police department's offices. I didn't just go marching in there with puffed out chest, demanding they honor my Section 13 rights. It was a pretty innocent event on my part and I didn't give it any thought until I realized he had glanced at my right side a few times and that's when I commented that I guess I should have covered up. No laws were broken and no harm done.


----------

